# Accessibility req'd in Tanning Bed room?



## garrett (May 31, 2011)

I am doing a layout for a salon, and it includes some tanning bed rooms. Individual room that you go into, undress, and lay down in this cancer-causing light bed.

So does the room need to have the 5 ft diameter maneuvering circle in it?

BTW, I am in California.

Thanks.


----------



## JBI (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the board garrett. A percentage of them will.


----------



## mark handler (May 31, 2011)

Welcome

Hire a Architect.

A Tanning salon needs to provide 5 percent, but no fewer than one accessible room, a van-accessible parking space close to the entrance, a ramp and modify the doorway, as necessary, to make the entrance accessible, and provide an accessible unisex toilet room.


----------



## Yikes (May 31, 2011)

Equal opportunities for contracting melanoma!


----------



## Architect1281 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have designed many a health club and all have been accessible throughout

service areas, lockers, showers, lavs, even to the point of exercise equipment,

and yes the tanning and massage therapy areas

It is really not difficult to plan and implement, unless of course you don't plan..........


----------



## incognito (Jun 15, 2011)

Skin cancer does not discriminate so yes by all means lets make the required ADA tanning rooms as accessible as possible.


----------



## steveray (Jun 15, 2011)

Unless it is an "existing" building undergoing alterations....then (under the building code) you may only need to spend 20% of your budget toward upgrading accessibility....of course...then there is ADA....


----------

